# Offshore report 5/17 - Bottom bumpin



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed offshore early today despite some chop. Got a few live baits at the pass and headed out. Got to the spot and the AJs were biting well. Got 2 keepers there and later moved to another spot. Got 3 more keepers there and had lots of triple and quadruple hookups. Most fish were caught on vertical jigs and lazer tails. Also caught a 13-14 pound bonita on the trip...a personal record! :letsdrink

Heres some pics...


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like it was a mighty fine day out there...  Got a pic of that bonita? I don't think I've ever seen one that big - bet it was fun!!


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice AJ's. The pics look like it was pretty smooth out there. How far out did you go?

Did you try for any snaps in state waters?

Oh did I mention nice boat.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry, no pics of the bonita. Camera was out of batteries at the time :banghead. The bonita ate a 6 inch mullet I put out for king bait. 

We hit spots within 25 miles of the pass. We were pretty worn out after the AJs, didn't try for snapper inside.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice ajs:clap sure looked like a forearm and bisep work class to me.:hotsun


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

We launched out of Destin around 11:00am--waited to see if the forecast winds were gonna come up. We took almost an hour to catch bait, and we got good-sized cigs, threadfins, herring, hardtails, sea bass, and lizardfish. We headed out to the Janet. The winds picked up when it switched from SE to SW, but we kept at it. We got our six red snappers up to about 22", and no throwbacks. My buddy did lose three good fish, but the captain got the biggest. lol Sorry no pics. There are a few of those endangered red snappers left in state waters. We were between 8-9 miles out in 90'. 

Bullshooter

Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC

If we got 'em every time we went out, they'd call it catchin' 'stead of fishin":banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cobe killer (5/17/2008)*nice ajs:clap sure looked like a forearm and bisep work class to me.:hotsun


It sure was. Should start 'The AJ Workout Program,' get ripped in 90 days and catch some fish too!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size and color jigs were they eating yesterday.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/18/2008)*What size and color jigs were they eating yesterday.




You mean, there are sizes and colors the AJs won't eat?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't even had a sniff with chartruese 9 oz.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Try using a williamson 5 oz. The weight is pretty much perfect, easy to get to the bottom, but not too heavy to jig with. We caught them on pink, green, and blue williamsons. The lazer tails also worked well.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report!

We came upon you out there yesterday, the fellas I was with wanted to try the jiggin', we dropped a few with to hits..... You guys were wearing them out! We decided to let you guys have the spot, so we went trolling. I have to say, I was watching you work the fly rod for a few minutes. You can do that VERY well!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Realtor (5/18/2008)* I have to say, I was watching you work the fly rod for a few minutes. You can do that VERY well!


Thanks. I was trying to get a bonita to eat it. Other than the one on king bait, there were mostly no-biter bonitas out there.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

great report nice pics. awsome boat! keep the reports coming fish on!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun

My hands, back, and arms are all sore after that trip! It was definately worth it though. That was some tasty amberjack:hungry


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (5/18/2008)*:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun
> 
> My hands, back, and arms are all sore after that trip! It was definately worth it though. That was some tasty amberjack:hungry


Yea....but ain't that FUN...Nice day guys.:clap


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (5/18/2008)*:hotsun:hotsun:hotsun
> 
> My hands, back, and arms are all sore after that trip! It was definately worth it though. That was some tasty amberjack:hungry


Couldn't agree more... it was fun and well worth the pain!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

seen u at theshoreline very nice boat, looks like yall had a good day too


----------



## BIG O (Mar 24, 2008)

Great mess of reef donkeys, and a very good report to boot

Big O

Standing by on 16


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Great report and nice AJ's...You're right about the workout:hotsun! You should market that idea:letsdrink!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Jigging AJ's is a blast. Good report.


----------

